# Experience With Wyeast 3942 - Belgian Wheat



## andrewg (9/1/07)

Found a pack of Wyeast 3942 - Belgian Wheat yeast in my fridge. I think I must have picked it up from the HBS by mistake as I usually use the 3944 Witbier yeast. 
The Wyeast notes suggest that 3942 should go nicely in a weizen - has anyone used this yeast? How did it perform? What fermentation temps are best for optimal performance? Any other experiences?
Also any recipes suggestions that would go well with this yeast?
cheers
HStB


----------



## Weizguy (9/1/07)

I suggest you contact n00ch, who used that yeast for his hefeweizen in the NSW 2006 Xmas case. Or any of the case recipients, as my opinion may not be the right one.

My opinion, FWIW (I have shared it with him already), is that the yeast is too Belgian and produces phenolics beyond the hefeweizen range. Too little banana, too. Quite dry and drinkable, though.

However, I brew with W3068, and I'm used to it. The W3942 may, however, produce flavours within the broad range of German weizens.

For my money, though, I'd brew a W3942 Unibroue clone - Don de Dieu (wheat Trippel) at 9% and be happy with my choice of yeast. N'est pas?

Seth


----------



## sim (10/6/12)

I'm wondering if anyone who's used this yeast can flesh out the profile a bit more? The Wyeast notes say Moderate Esters, minimal phenolics, apple bubblegum and plum. 

I'll be brewing a tripel/belgian golden strong. Any thoughts/experiences/fermentation temperature anecdotes?


----------



## humulus (10/6/12)

I did the same,usually use 3944 Wit but grabbed 3942 Belgian Wheat instead. Just tasted the hydro sample from my supposed to be Wit(used the 3942) im brewing and im definately picking up cloves hints of bubblegum and banana with a feint dried fruit as well(im shithouse at describing flavours and smells)but to me seems ike it should be a good Wheat/wit beer.Pretty happy with it!! :beerbang:


----------



## sim (10/6/12)

Thanks Humulus, hope it turns out well.


----------



## Not For Horses (8/8/14)

Necro!

What are peoples thoughts on this yeast? I grabbed a pack just because really.
I've got red wheat (malted, raw and crystal) and raw white wheat. Plus a bunch of barley paraphernalia.
Anyone got a decent beer for this yeast?


----------



## TheWiggman (22/2/16)

Double-necro.
I snagged a pack of 3942 for nix and fired up up in 2 steps on the stir plate. There seems to be very limited detail about this yeast so I'm thinking of doing a Belgian Ale along the lines of the following -

4kg Belgian pilsner malt
1kg Vienna
0.5kg Biscuit

EKG for bittering, Styrian late (~15g)

To the tune of 1.065 > 1.015 for a solid 6.5% beer. Maybe even throw some candi crystals in there.


----------



## TheWiggman (21/3/16)

Did the above yesterday, save the candi crystals. I only brewed 17l due to the age of the yeast so tossing up whether to bottle or keg as it could do with some conditioning time. Never brewed using a wheat yeast with no yeast in the grain bill, keen to see how this one turns out.


----------

